# go nutrition whats going on? any reps want to comment?



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i ordered 2kg of whey protien a couple days ago and paid extra so i could get it next day as i am desperate for it (have literally none left as of today and i use 2 or 3 shakes a day) and as it didn't arrive yesterday and still hasn't today i went to my account to check the status of the order and it's been cancelled..no word to me about it though, i would have still been waiting next week..i'm fuming over it, why cancel the order as there is plenty of money in the account and why not contact me as you have all my details inc phone number, the order showed as good to go on the day i placed it so whats changed?

my thinking is: as it was on the offer you have either sold too many or run out but either way it's not acceptable to just cancel an order like that..offer an alternative if you can't make good on the order you accepted and contact me at least before you mess my diet up as you know how important things like this are when on cycle and on a tight diet


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What did customer services say when u called them?


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

Seems bad bro hope you get it sorted I seen a lot of happy people in the protien works thread man , the lime flavour doesn't taste like lime someone said


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Surely there was an email to advise you of it?

Things like this happens, and in the past Gonutrition forgot to add a free shaker in my order and I think it was Joanne that phoned me from their depot to appologise and sent one out straight away. I have nothing but good stuff to say about go nutrition


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> What did customer services say when u called them?


This.

Guaranteed he hasn't even bothered to ring them. He's waiting for a rep to reply that will then have to get in touch with the company , delaying the solution even longer. But that would be too simple lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@GoNutrition


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

first thing i did was phone them and i emailed them but as its weekend theres no one to reply which was why i posted hoping a rep would shed some light


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

m575 said:


> This.
> 
> Guaranteed he hasn't even bothered to ring them. He's waiting for a rep to reply that will then have to get in touch with the company , delaying the solution even longer. But that would be too simple lol


seems you don't know everything after all


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

husaberg said:


> seems you don't know everything after all


Also seems I didn't imply I knew everything. Shame really. Wish I did


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

just been on the site and they have stuck a sold out on what i ordered which was what i suspected but there is no excuse for taking an order then cancelling later with no word about it..it's just bad manners and poor customer service

i am left having to make a trip into town specially for it and will have to pay shop price..am really ****ed off about this


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

husaberg said:


> just been on the site and they have stuck a sold out on what i ordered which was what i suspected but there is no excuse for taking an order then cancelling later with no word about it..it's just bad manners and poor customer service
> 
> i am left having to make a trip into town specially for it and will have to pay shop price..am really ****ed off about this


If you PM @GoNutrition they might offer you some help. I know you're annoyed (rightly so) but ranting won't get it sorted. I don't mean any offence.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

what makes me even angrier is they have managed to send me promotional emails in last couple days but nothing about not being able to fulfill an order they took


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

sigarner said:


> If you PM @GoNutrition they might offer you some help. I know you're annoyed (rightly so) but ranting won't get it sorted. I don't mean any offence.


thats true ranting will achieve nothing but as you can no doubt tell i am fuming over it and i find this a healthy outlet:cursing: and i had hoped someone connected to go would have picked up on it

i have emailed and it's useless phoning as it's a recorded message being weekend..i even paid the most expensive delivery option for it to be delivered as if the post was bad/slow that option allowed sat delivery

this also acts as a warning to others that have bought in there sale that this could have happened to them so they should check there own orders


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I can see you are upset and ranting is good..Find out the managers address and go take a dump on the bonnet of his car,Leave a message saying

"hows that for protein delivery".. :tt2:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

you seriously cant do without some protein powder for a few days? why not eat some more food, just like in the good old days.


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi

Sorry to hear your not happy! Can you PM us your order number please?

I can assure you we wouldn't cancel an order and not fulfil if you ordered it. The offices are closed, but I will see if I can look into it for you. Either way we will ensure you are happy 

Thanks, Oliver.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I can only speculate but weather could of affected the delivery. I see Oliver is already looking in to it.


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

Thunderstruck said:


> you seriously cant do without some protein powder for a few days? why not eat some more food, just like in the good old days.


Prob the same reason we dont walk back 10 miles with a dead animal over our shoulder anymore, things move on and get more conveniant lol


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

GoNutrition said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to hear your not happy! Can you PM us your order number please?
> 
> ...


hi oliver am glad someone has picked up on it as you can no doubt tell am a little touchy at present

300013077 was original order

i have a current order number which is 300013268

i have since tried another order to see if that went through and at present it is showing as ordered but next to the order number in the black bar it says payment review


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

sorry just noticed you wanted it pm so i have sent same as above that way


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't know why the guy is getting a hard time from members on here,he's done nothing wrong.He had no joy contacting them so did it on a public forum,which will always get his issue sorted quicker as they won't want bad press.Fair enough people like gonutrition,doesn't mean the guy doesn't have a right to be p1ssed off,as I would be too.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cookie-raiser said:


> Prob the same reason we dont walk back 10 miles with a dead animal over our shoulder anymore, things move on and get more conveniant lol


Probably wouldn't need to go to the gym if we still did that.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

to be honest if i pay money for anything whether it protein or anything else and my order has been delayed or cancelled its up to them to inform so ? He shouldnt have to chase up an order that hes paid for


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

m575 said:


> This.
> 
> Guaranteed he hasn't even bothered to ring them. He's waiting for a rep to reply that will then have to get in touch with the company , delaying the solution even longer. But that would be too simple lol


instead of jumping to conclusions


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi

Ok logged in! The order was cancelled automatically by out systems as your payment failed authorisation. I think the system sends an automatic email. Check your junk folder? Please contact your bank to check?

Can you try a different card or use PayPal? The guys in CS can help you more on Monday I'm currently at the man city game. 

Cheers, Oliver


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

husaberg said:


> hi oliver am glad someone has picked up on it as you can no doubt tell am a little touchy at present
> 
> 300013077 was original order
> 
> ...


I can see your PM. I'm gonna ring up and quote your order and ask for it to come to my address = free protein


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

GolfDelta said:


> Don't know why the guy is getting a hard time from members on here,he's done nothing wrong.He had no joy contacting them so did it on a public forum,which will always get his issue sorted quicker as they won't want bad press.Fair enough people like gonutrition,doesn't mean the guy doesn't have a right to be p1ssed off,as I would be too.


Note to GD: it's the weekend. They're closed. And, by the time you replied, he's had a response.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

husaberg said:


> what makes me even angrier is they have managed to send me promotional emails in last couple days but nothing about not being able to fulfill an order they took


Promotional emails are automatic. Dont you think you'r making a big song and dance over nothing? I ordered some printer stuff from an online site last week, my order also didnt go through properly and was cancelled. I simply went without for 2 days till it was sorted. Unless you are due to place 1st in competition and are in strict prep i really wouldnt worry about your protein shakes. You could just substitute it for chicken breast, or increase your steroid dose.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Mobster said:


> Note to GD: it's the weekend. They're closed. And, by the time you replied, he's had a response.


Note to Mobster.My comment is still relevant whether he'd has a response or not,he did nothing wrong and got a hard time.Wind your neck in.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@husaberg

GN have replied to you, hope that clears it all up :beer:


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

GoNutrition said:


> Hi
> 
> Ok logged in! The order was cancelled automatically by out systems as your payment failed authorisation. I think the system sends an automatic email. Check your junk folder? Please contact your bank to check?
> 
> ...


 up untill this i thought this was a reasonable response but don't try that one! its a bloody insult! i have ordered other items the same way on the same evening and there's plenty of money in the account..don't try and make it look my fault ..the site accepted and it came up as ordered though now the same item is sold out..so whats the new order doing is that cancelled as well or did that one somehow go through? as thats still showing as ordered?


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

and lets be fair who checks thier spam mails just in case someone may have cancelled an order on them


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi

I am only relying what is on the system mate. I am literally on my phone at a football match the office is closed sorry if short response and not a full picture. I have attached a screenshot! It could be a technical issue on our side? However, we have had 100s of orders since so not sure?

You said your other order had "payment review" next to it?

Really sorry, not sure what else I can do? We will honour any sale item price regardless. We honestly aren't in business to be sneaky.

Thanks, Oliver.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

husaberg said:


> up untill this i thought this was a reasonable response but don't try that one! its a bloody insult! i have ordered other items the same way on the same evening and there's plenty of money in the account..don't try and make it look my fault ..the site accepted and it came up as ordered though now the same item is sold out..so whats the new order doing is that cancelled as well or did that one somehow go through? as thats still showing as ordered?


Think your getting your knickers in a bit of a twist mate.

The guy is using his free time on a Saturday to help you out and has provided you with an answer and given proof of that.

You could have made an error.


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Cookie-raiser said:


> Prob the same reason we dont walk back 10 miles with a dead animal over our shoulder anymore, things move on and get more conveniant lol


Sorry for the slow reply to your comment but have just got back from a 10 mile trek with a deer over my shoulder, dinners up!! :tongue:


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

Thunderstruck said:


> Sorry for the slow reply to your comment but have just got back from a 10 mile trek with a deer over my shoulder, dinners up!! :tongue:


Just like the good old days !


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

GoNutrition said:


> Hi
> 
> I am only relying what is on the system mate. I am literally on my phone at a football match the office is closed sorry if short response and not a full picture. I have attached a screenshot! It could be a technical issue on our side? However, we have had 100s of orders since so not sure?
> 
> ...


ok i apologise i thought you were implying it was my bank that was refusing to honour which would only be due to lack of funds as i say i may be a little touchy ..it's the diet and the new cycle likely my fuse is shorter than normal..but it does say order not converted within 24hrs do you know what that means?

look i am not going to get what i ordered anyway so you may as well enjoy the rest of your evening and continue this when you have time ..i know it's not personal and that you have not purposely caused me an issue but it has not made my frustration any less knowing that

..for those on about why do i need the protien shakes..firstly i always drink a shake after a workout part isolate part concerntrate..secondly i work at least five lately six ten hour shifts a week at present as we are short staffed and i take protien shakes with me as i eat 3 times during a shift and at least one of those meals is not on a break but whilst working which means shake and fruit eaten quickly ..


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

before you crack on can you tell me what is going on with my second order though is this going the same way?

one thing that i do recall is that on most of the other orders i have made recently after you put in card details you get the natwest password thing where you have to put 3 characters from your password in as verification..on your site this did not occur...i am wondering if thats got something to do with it not being converted?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

husaberg said:


> before you crack on can you tell me what is going on with my second order though is this going the same way?
> 
> one thing that i do recall is that on most of the other orders i have made recently after you put in card details you get the natwest password thing where you have to put 3 characters from your password in as verification..on your site this did not occur...i am wondering if thats got something to do with it not being converted?


Mate, close the thread and speak with CS on the phone.

Simple error, Oliver (the owner) has done more than enough to satisfy your questions this evening which I think you'll agree, is over and above most people expectations


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been reading the thread, but not commented until now

All I want to say is this is damn good Customer Service! To be replying to a guy who's protein is going to come a day late... on his phone, on a Saturday, at a football match....

As above mate, just leave the thread there, there's nothing that can be done at this exact moment. Go to Asda and buy some Slimfast or something for the time being (not to slim down, but for the protein in powder version which you said above you need for work)


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i have already said above it's pointless carrying on and i hope oliver can enjoy his evening i have no issue on a personal level and i apreciated his getting involved.. but i am not closing the thread untill i can post a sensible conclusion ..hopefully it will be one that shows there was no fault on go's part and we can all kiss and make up ...

no one else can understand how much inconvenience it has caused me if they are not in my position with my workload and trying to fit training/family /renovating half a house into a week with not enough hours..i am annoyed and like we all do here i post my experience in a relevent place..

i will of course be speaking to customer services on monday and will post what happens afterwards..hopefully that will be an end to it


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

lol mate just cos you have funds in your account doesnt mean payment cant be rejected, sometimes banks block peoples accounts when they been spending more than usual happened to me


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

aj90 said:


> lol mate just cos you have funds in your account doesnt mean payment cant be rejected, sometimes banks block peoples accounts when they been spending more than usual happened to me


thats true enough aj an unusual spending pattern can cause them to withold payment but i haven't spent a lot or done anything to warrent that,


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I blame Chelsea


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

GolfDelta said:


> Note to Mobster.My comment is still relevant whether he'd has a response or not,he did nothing wrong and got a hard time.Wind your neck in.


It's after the fact. And cos you're so polite 'wind yours'.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

aj90 said:


> lol mate just cos you have funds in your account doesnt mean payment cant be rejected, sometimes banks block peoples accounts when they been spending more than usual happened to me


I used see this more often than I'd like. It happened more often than not when the 'gateway' was busy. Just recently in a local shop around noon. The IT systems refuse to send the info due to overload and it times out.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Mobster said:


> It's after the fact. And cos you're so polite 'wind yours'.


Yawn.Get a life.I'll just stick you on block seen as all you ever seem to post is doubting other supps companies 'claims' of protein content or just be negative in general.

Surprised BP have kept someone with such a stinking attitute as a rep for so long.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

As you wish. The 'doubting' posts you refer to come with some suggestion as to why. It's a concern of ESSNA (a group many of the proper companies belong to) and, on occasion the ASA and Trading Standards. The fact of the matter is thus: companies, not just supps, have been naughty where ingredients have concerned. Horse meat in burgers and so on. A quick search of this site using STC Complex or Protein Scandal and you'll see where I'm coming from. The owner of STC killed himself and had visited me some time after it kicked off and was still down about it. Knowing a little bit about how some, even on here, still get ripped off by buying something that's less than they paid for or, at best, isn't what it seems to be, is something of a mission of mine. It will remain so once, one far day in the future I hope, they decide they no longer need my services. Of course if you block me I may have mentioned a company you use has been naughty and you'll have missed out - c'est la vie.

BP did a series of blogs this year and I was No 1 and No 7 in their top 10 posts. This, like it or not, is seemingly based on my less than polite approach to BS (less rude more straight forward and direct). Equally, as I am required, I sort out the rare issues, asap. Strangely enough all without telling other members to 'wind their necks in'. I'd remind you YOU did that. Is being a rep a position where I'm supposed to pucker up and say nowt? So if, for example, someones rude I'll respond in kind. I can see you feel the same way. Equally the OP, while (it seems) very keen to get some protein asap had been asking these questions on a weekend. Most companies are NOT open and so do not respond. By the time you came to comment the multimillionaire owner (an a good industry colleague who once called me *'one of the good guys in our industry*' - very kind), while at a big match, had responded. So, like it or not, you had 'had a go' when it wasn't needed.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Keep up the campaign, there is a company advertising on here using wheat protein to skew the protein % in a so called whey concentrate 80 and were freely selling to coeliacs without disclosing the wheat on their website.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Thank you. I know Oliver (owner of GN) agrees. He is, as he called me, a 'good guy'. He was once a rival lol. There's more than a few smaller supps sellers using a well known contractor to sell dubiously labelled products. My 'friend' above thinks I should be nice about it. Oliver made a point of what, IIRC, was an 'open and honest declaration of what is in our products'. I agree. Others and not just those using that contractor, do not. In the last few days Monkey Nutrition got a thread locked on MT for 'potentially libelous' comments. I pointed out they had claimed their product was 'No 1 in the UK' (first I'd heard of them was last week), their WPI (that's all it was) had a BV of 159 (no ones used that in years), had won a medal for 'best protein shake' (in 2012 and from Men's Fitness) and was produced in an FDA approved facility when their unit is on what used to be a farm (google street view their post code) in Cheshire (it's a small group of outbuildings in a field).

Genius Protein lasted a week on MT. Their ad was removed for time to 'allow them to respond to questions'. They never did and have since gone under. They were trying to sell a product called 'pro 8' which lists 5 on the one part and six on another but was only 52g of protein per 100. 2.25kg for 40 notes. It all ended up on eBay.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> Keep up the campaign, there is a company advertising on here using wheat protein to skew the protein % in a so called whey concentrate 80 and were freely selling to coeliacs without disclosing the wheat on their website.


Who?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> Keep up the campaign, there is a company advertising on here using wheat protein to skew the protein % in a so called whey concentrate 80 and were freely selling to coeliacs without disclosing the wheat on their website.


Please tell me this isn't protein lifestyle, which I think it is


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Buggered if I can remember even though I posted in that thread. Do a site search here for wheat etc


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Please tell me this isn't protein lifestyle, which I think it is


Well I used protein lifestyle whey concentrate when I was essentially a coeliac, had contracted C-diff abroad and was fecked for months coeliac symptoms i moved to isolate in the attempt to remove dairy

Which is In all concentrates anyway?!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Well I used protein lifestyle whey concentrate when I was essentially a coeliac, had contracted C-diff abroad and was fecked for months coeliac symptoms i moved to isolate in the attempt to remove dairy
> 
> Which is In all concentrates anyway?!


Yeah it is, I just didn't like the idea of a product having a high amount of wheat protein.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Mobster said:


> I used see this more often than I'd like. It happened more often than not when the 'gateway' was busy. Just recently in a local shop around noon. The IT systems refuse to send the info due to overload and it times out.


i,m thinking it could be something like this to be fair to go


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

talking of dodgy protien i bought one at my gym 2.25kg for £30 as i didn't get this order and it's like nothing i have had before, i mixed it with water and its literally like a strawberry nesquick thats been made with milk it's lovely..i have never had concentrate or isolate dissolve like this no lumps at all just by putting it in a plastic bottle with water and giving it a quick shake, its got that gritty nesquick consistancy but dissolves completely i asked the guy who owned the gym if it was a blag one made of some sort of milk powder and cheap brand nesquick style milk shake powder mix? that went down well considering..bit like the shake ..

it's supposed to be concentrate,isolate and hydrolised or hydralated or whatever it is but it's a mix of the three, instantised and delactosed..sounds and tastes/mixes bit too good to be just the three with a flavour/sweetner for my liking..had a look for info on the net and can find virtually nothing other thatn the adress is a farm in lacashire which sounded suspicously like what mobster was on about..if i've been ripped i can at least blame go for that as well


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Delactosed whey... :S


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

husaberg said:


> talking of dodgy protien i bought one at my gym 2.25kg for £30 as i didn't get this order and it's like nothing i have had before, i mixed it with water and its literally like a strawberry nesquick thats been made with milk it's lovely..i have never had concentrate or isolate dissolve like this no lumps at all just by putting it in a plastic bottle with water and giving it a quick shake, its got that gritty nesquick consistancy but dissolves completely i asked the guy who owned the gym if it was a blag one made of some sort of milk powder and cheap brand nesquick style milk shake powder mix? that went down well considering..bit like the shake ..
> 
> it's supposed to be concentrate,isolate and hydrolised or hydralated or whatever it is but it's a mix of the three, instantised and delactosed..sounds and tastes/mixes bit too good to be just the three with a flavour/sweetner for my liking..had a look for info on the net and can find virtually nothing other thatn the adress is a farm in lacashire which sounded suspicously like what mobster was on about..if i've been ripped i can at least blame go for that as well


Delactosed.... alarm bell!!


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

..it's the wierdest stuff i have yet come accross has a gritty consistency of it's own and if you mix half milk half water (1% milk) it tastes like nesquick made with condensed milk like too much milk powder or something though its supposedly got no milk protien in(bar the whey of course)..i noticed today as i had left one standing a few minutes that in the bottom it was a yellower thicker seperation and it's slightly salty with the bottom half of the drink gritty the top half is still lovely though..its the only one i have had that mixes and tastes better with water


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Mobster said:


> Delactosed.... alarm bell!!


in what way mate?


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi

Have a read of the below:

http://gonutrition.com/community/blog/protein-blend-tricks/

GN


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i am happy to tell all that go rang me this morning, i didn't need to ring them and it seems the issue seems to be computer related and they are contacting their tech people to see why the conformation box is not appearing when i make a purchase..

it was just after midnight thurs when i ordered so was technically friday morning and it was just after midnight friday (technically sat morn) when it was cancelled due to no conformation within the 24hr period so of course there were no staff dealing with orders after then...

all this is fair enough and i can see there was no intent/negligence to leave me without or uninformed about a cancelled order..

the conclusion is even though there are no more of the 2kg bags of pancake and maple syrup left they are sending me 2x1kg bags at the original sale price with free next day delivery so i get my original order at original price.. so i can only say thanks and thats as good a result as i could have expected ..

i also want to say thanks to them and sorry if i caused them any negative exposure but the way they have dealt with it will show them to be fair and reasonable (unlike myself when dieting and having test/tren in my cycle)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

husaberg said:


> i am happy to tell all that go rang me this morning, i didn't need to ring them and it seems the issue seems to be computer related and they are contacting their tech people to see why the conformation box is not appearing when i make a purchase..
> 
> it was just after midnight thurs when i ordered so was technically friday morning and it was just after midnight friday (technically sat morn) when it was cancelled due to no conformation within the 24hr period so of course there were no staff dealing with orders after then...
> 
> ...


That's great, glad it's all sorted.

Don't blame diet and gear next time we see you on the news torching a local curry house because they couldn't deliver you any rice and chicken :lol:


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

husaberg said:


> i am happy to tell all that go rang me this morning, i didn't need to ring them and it seems the issue seems to be computer related and they are contacting their tech people to see why the conformation box is not appearing when i make a purchase..
> 
> it was just after midnight thurs when i ordered so was technically friday morning and it was just after midnight friday (technically sat morn) when it was cancelled due to no conformation within the 24hr period so of course there were no staff dealing with orders after then...
> 
> ...


Hey husaberg,

I have been informed by my colleague that this situation has now been resolved by our CS team and grateful to see that you have confirmed this here. Just to confirm we have sent out your order via Yodel Express of 2x 1kg of GN™ 100% Whey-Maple Pancake-Flavoured as we're currently out of stock of the 2kg bags.

I have been informed by our IT department that for the 3D secure system to operate during your transaction it's dependant on your card/bank - not an issue with the website. Unfortunately as Oliver said our offices are closed over the weekend so it's unfortunate that we weren't able to respond more immediately to your issue - we always endeavour to be completely transparent and put our customers first.

I'd like to apologise for any inconvenience caused and I hope this resolution is satisfactory for yourself. Please let us know if there's anything else we can help with!

Thanks

GN


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

husaberg said:


> in what way mate?


Who makes it for a start. Do a search on this site for it.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That's great, glad it's all sorted.
> 
> Don't blame diet and gear next time we see you on the news torching a local curry house because they couldn't deliver you any rice and chicken :lol:


 honestly :whistling: i am not usually this easily upset by lifes minor inconveniences so i can only put it down to diet and cycle, i had someone ring me back to rush me at work on sunday and i nearly bust and hung up on him..had that reaaly strong urge in the pit of my stomach to do something destructive then realised what was going on, so fortunately i didn't murder a work colleague


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

@Mobster

nothing on it mate

i will just use it up anyway..they don't seem to have a website so not much i can find out

..i don't want to put the name up in case i am slandering someone else without good reason..besides its a mate owns the gym and he has always been good and honest to me and he is using it.. i think he said he knows the guy behind them and i don't want to do him a disservice..

whats the crack with de lactosed though?


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

www.suppleform.co.uk aka Vydex. Delactosed, when googled, is 27% protein.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Mobster said:


> www.suppleform.co.uk aka Vydex. Delactosed, when googled, is 27% protein.


thats it mate thats the **** only theres is black tubs with thier own branding..it's the 80% whey it's even the same spiel on the tubs so what do you recon that is in real terms amounts and type of protien


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

if i drink twice the amount do you think i will get somewhere near 30g of decent protien? thats a 60g serving..i know 27% is less than 30g but it isn't all delactosed isolate i wouldn't have thought??

i can't believe what a minefield of cons it all is and how easy it is to buy crap and think it's good which of course will not help you gain as you would hope to... if your relying on it like i do as i have to get calories and protien in me during working hours so i have to take shakes as well as food then it can really affect your your recovery/growth in a substantial way..f cuckers

i will definately only be buying from a couple of companies now for sure whatever the deal..i would rather buy from go or your guys bulk and the one or two others that are known genuine and pay the extra..eye opener for me this mate thanks for enlightening me


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Probably got wheat in it as well to cheaply bump up the protein % as seems to be the latest trick.


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Please tell me this isn't protein lifestyle, which I think it is


Ding ding ding


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> Probably got wheat in it as well to cheaply bump up the protein % as seems to be the latest trick.


would seem about right, i don't know what wheat protien is like in its raw form but i have found that a yellowish thicker substance forms at the bottom if you leave it a few minutes i wouldn't be suprised if that was it..that you in the avi?


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

husaberg said:


> if i drink twice the amount do you think i will get somewhere near 30g of decent protien? thats a 60g serving..i know 27% is less than 30g but it isn't all delactosed isolate i wouldn't have thought??
> 
> i can't believe what a minefield of cons it all is and how easy it is to buy crap and think it's good which of course will not help you gain as you would hope to... if your relying on it like i do as i have to get calories and protien in me during working hours so i have to take shakes as well as food then it can really affect your your recovery/growth in a substantial way..f cuckers
> 
> i will definately only be buying from a couple of companies now for sure whatever the deal..i would rather buy from go or your guys bulk and the one or two others that are known genuine and pay the extra..eye opener for me this mate thanks for enlightening me


There are some issues. I'm not sure, per se, that a lower percentile of protein is one. If you look at the suppleform site they have whey / protein products from 30-90%. Issues in the past included those re-labelling lower grade products with labels indicating otherwise. The other issue, one with many cheap blends (as per GN's good article) is suggesting (when in fact a good look shows otherwise) whey is the primary ingredient. The big question is why use a 27% protein (cos it's cheap) and what has been added to boost the protein content (soy etc). In suppleforms (small) defense, one can't stop silly sods selling their product and claiming it's something it's not.


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe worth starting a new thread? This has gone a little off topic! :lol:


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

But your chairs are so cosy lol


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

GoNutrition said:


> Maybe worth starting a new thread? This has gone a little off topic! :lol:


But I thought you loved exposing the industry and their blends


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gummyp said:


> But I thought you loved exposing the industry and their blends


I think it's more to do with the title and the opening posts etc

All resolved and thread should be closed :beer:


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

gummyp said:


> But I thought you loved exposing the industry and their blends


We do and we think thats good for the industry and the consumer. Just this topic has gone way OT and we don't want to be associated with certain discussions in this thread which have nothing to do with us, in fact it is against everything we believe in.

Going back to the point of this thread we have spoke with @husaberg today and one of our customer service lads actually lives quite close so he is going to personally drop off his replacement order for him tonight in his free time.

Hopefully, that shows how committed we are to providing the very best service we can.

Cheers, Oliver.


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

Mobster said:


> But your chairs are so cosy lol


Haha you should of said Steve, I would of got the pot of tea and cream cakes in as well! 

Cheers, Oliver


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Now you're talking lol


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

and drop it off he has ...thanks very much gents thats the issues resolved then

if i knew how to close a thread i would as it has gone whey off topicfftopic:

@Mobster thanks also


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

husaberg said:


> and drop it off he has ...thanks very much gents thats the issues resolved then
> 
> if i knew how to close a thread i would as it has gone whey off topicfftopic:
> 
> @Mobster thanks also


Glad it all got sorted. Thanks to Tom for making the drop which isn't in his JD!

Cheers, Oliver.


----------

